# GROWTH SPURT! Update



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 10, 2011)

*
I think we finally REALLY hit the growth spurt stage - our last update was September 24 and Squirt weighed in at 172 grams. He has steadily been putting on weight since then (we weigh him everyday) and 2 weeks later (today) he weighs in at a whopping 205 grams!! He has officially found a new love in pretty much anything we put on his food slate - he used to leave some behind and within the last month he's been clearing the whole thing waiting for more. Time to start really preparing for this guy to grow - and looks like he'll be moving into his new tort table by the end of this month!  Thank you all for everything - if it wasn't for TFO we might not have found all the great information that helped make our lil guy grow so smooooooth! 
Of course here's some new pictures to go along with our update! 
ENJOY! 
-C





[Think he's feeling a little fat & embarrassed]




















*


----------



## jaizei (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 10, 2011)

very nice looking sully so how old is he just out of curiosity he looks very smooth and very healthy good job


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 10, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> very nice looking sully so how old is he just out of curiosity he looks very smooth and very healthy good job



We got him as a hatchling June 2010 - So about 1 year and 4 months old. And thank you! Seems like our life has revolved around him since the day we got him - not that I'd have it any other way!


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 10, 2011)

awww


----------



## surfthesecond (Oct 10, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay, Squirt is growing nicely and smooth!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 10, 2011)

love em he looks great


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice growth...


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 10, 2011)

looking like some smooth growth, nice pictures.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cloud 9 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol, that's pretty cute? :].


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice tort! But it just blows me away that my Cooper is 10 months old and weighs 560 grams! The way some grow slower then others is so strange. I sort of wish Cooper would have grown a little slower. But we love him all the same. Thanks for the great pics and the update!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 11, 2011)

Squirt sends his thanks to everyone!  and of course he decided to pretend to be a sea turtle just for show! 
[Sorry pic didn't work from phone - here it is!]


----------



## jaizei (Oct 11, 2011)

Great pose


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2011)

That sea turtle pose is GREAT! lol! 
His growth is so beautiful! Squirt is just gorgeous


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 13, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> That sea turtle pose is GREAT! lol!
> His growth is so beautiful! Squirt is just gorgeous



Aww thank you!
Lol he soaks like that everyday on his own. He absolutely LOVES the warm water!  If I could record his every move and make a movie I would - might be boring to some but I'd watch it over & over.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 13, 2011)

Awwww. He's so cute....and he does look like a sea turtle impersonater


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you keep his feet so clean??? My little KP is filthy ALL THE TIME!! I even used a little rag on him the other day because he was so covered in dirt!! Is it because I use topsoil instead of coco coir? 

Either way your tort is a cutie!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 15, 2011)

jbean7916 said:
 

> How do you keep his feet so clean??? My little KP is filthy ALL THE TIME!! I even used a little rag on him the other day because he was so covered in dirt!! Is it because I use topsoil instead of coco coir?
> 
> Either way your tort is a cutie!



We just soak him everyday and he self soaks in his enclosure usually too - but otherwise his feet are pretty much always clean. I would definitely say the difference is the top soil. We have never used anything but coco coir and he's always pretty clean.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow he is a great looking little guy!! Love the sea turtle pic


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 15, 2011)

He is perfect!! Great job!! Great pic's!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 15, 2011)

What a cutie!! I love the sea turtle imposter picture!! Priceless!!!


----------



## laramie (Oct 15, 2011)

I love that name...Squirt great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, loving that last picture as well! Great job!


----------

